# IBEW Panel Interview



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Bring the letters. Don't volunteer info, just answer the questions. If they ask, you have decided "to die a union electrician is to live forever."


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to ET Hardwired

Being that the union has a marked penchant for nepotism as well as fiscal manipulation , i'd say you're a shoe in!

~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Bring your letters and listen to big2bird. Be positive with your answers and be confident.

Welcome to the site and hopefully to the brotherhood.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Hardwired302 said:


> Just a few questions. I passed the IBEW entrance exam recently and have an interview scheduled for the 16th. of Jan. I think I'm well prepared for the interview. My concern is I haven't worked in the construction field for almost 6 years. Long story short I was an assistant exterior facilities site director for 4 years for a major fortune 100 credit card comany. That job was compromised because the major company I was working for let go all of their in-house labor that could be contracted out. Since then I have been working in an office building doing collections. I hate it and it's just a job and it pays the bills. After saying enough is enough I spoke to a family member who pointed me in the direction of the IBEW. So basically I want to know if not working in the construction field for so long will be held against me. Also I have a family member who is a contractor for the union and my grandfather who is a retired union member. They both wrote letters of recommendation for me when I first applied. Do letters hold any clout and should I bring copies to the interview? Thanks.


I was just a lowly transmission rebuilder with absolutely no construction experience and I got in.:thumbup:


----------



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

The panel interview can be a little intimidating. You think you're ready for it and then you walk into a room that is filled by a table with 10 men around it who all know each other very well. 

I'm warning of this because there'll be a second when you first walk in where you'll lose your confidence. But, if you have taken the time to properly prepare for some basic interview questions and have come dressed well - that confidence will return. Usually as quickly as you lost it. 

So prepare well, dress appropriately and remain calm . You'll do fine if your post is any indication of your verbal tone. 

I bring this up because I just had my interview in December and I'm starting orientation this Friday. I found a lot of help here on these forums and they are an invaluable resource for your preparation. Do your research. I also went to a book store and picked up a cheap book on modern interview techniques. They're thin an shouldn't take more then a day to read. 

I had low voltage experience some 10 plus years ago. It came up in one of many questions. I highly doubt it was influential in their decision. Who you are today will be the focus on the interview by far. At least that was the focus in my interview.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Bbrayca (Oct 26, 2012)

What did you score on your interview privateer?


----------



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

I called to ask two weeks after the interview and I was told that 915 doesn't give out scores and to wait for a reply by mail. Was a long 4 weeks too.


----------



## Hardwired302 (Jan 6, 2013)

Privateer, in the letter that you received was it a letter of intent with a start date/ranking? I ask because I was told that they are in high demand for apprentices at the Local I applied at.


----------



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

What I got in the mail was a large white envelope with a lot of papers in it:

1. A letter saying I was accepted (no rank) which needed to be signed and sent back if I was still interested
2. A tool list 
3. A drug test form
4. instructions about the orientation and the tool list/drug test

About the demand on my program; I'm unsure but I can use some information I noticed on my own if that helps. There was about 27 people during the test and only 3 at my interview section. Although, when I got my letter to interview it did say they would be interviewing all month. I can let you know how many I see at orientation this Friday.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Having been interviewed and interviewed others I can give a few suggestions.

> Bring the letters. Make sure they include everything the panel will need to verify the letters are indeed accurate and truthful.
> Dress appropriately.
> Shake each hand in the room. No girly handshakes so prominent in today's society.
> Speak up. Make your words legible and make sure they hear you loud and clear.
> Pat attention to the questions and respond honestly.
> When the interview concludes, thank the panel for their time. Tell them you are open for any more questions or any additional references should they require them.

Good Luck. And please let us know how it goes.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I was a Butcher, not really many transferable skills there!


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Dress nicely. Shake hands. Be honest. 

I've hundreds of candidates over the last twenty years and those three things stick out.


----------



## Hardwired302 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well today I finally had my interview. I'm not going to lie, I was nervous but in a good way. I showed up 20 minutes early and was way ahead of schedule. I wore Docker dress pants and a white button shirt and a tie. I noticed the person who runs the Apprentice program saw I was waiting and I overheard him say that he was impressed that I was there early and was ready before the interviewers. The interview consisted of 8 people from the Local and from the JATC. All the interview questions were based around situations you were in and how you handled them, (Tell me about a time you completed a project on your own from start to finish). It was intimidating seeing all these important people asking questions one after the other, but after the second question I was settled in. My recommendation to anyone reading this who had the same concerns is to prepare for the type of questions above. Overall I think it went really well and the person who runs the program at the Local said they will be in touch with me shortly via mail to let me know how I scored on the interview and where I stand in the line of applicants. I also wanted to thank everyone who posted above. I'll let you know in a few weeks where I stand.

~HW302


----------



## 408sparky (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned but always make eye contact with the person who asked the question. Also when your speaking to more than one person make time to look at each individual in the eye. Best of luck and soon you'll be an IBEW brother.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Good job!


----------

